# Bad Manners?



## take my hand (Nov 26, 2008)

Quick question…
Is it rude to go to your inlaw’s for holidays empty-handed? 
(we drive there and stay for a few days)

I think it is rude, husband thinks it isn’t necessary. I’ve been taught that this is bad manners. Any thoughts on this?
TIA!


(btw… this is my 1st entry! )


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

While not necessary it is always a good idea. A simple bottle of wine, cookies or a desert are always welcomed. Especially the wine at our house.


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

Perhaps since it's parents you're talking about it probably wouldn't come off as 'rude' to them, but I do bring a little something when I go to family holiday celebrations...same as Amp said...either a bottle of wine or a home-made dessert. I think it's a nice gesture to thank them for hosting. And again as Amp said, the wine is always appreciated at our house...and it's beaujolais nouveau season


----------



## take my hand (Nov 26, 2008)

I wish they drank - it would certainly make the trip to the in-laws a lot more exciting.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Take the wine for you then.


----------



## StrongEnough (Nov 25, 2008)

What about something that could be fun for everyone-maybe a board game? It doubles as a gift and an ice breaker!


----------



## goodintent65 (Nov 26, 2008)

take my hand said:


> Quick question…
> Is it rude to go to your inlaw’s for holidays empty-handed?
> (we drive there and stay for a few days)
> 
> ...


It is poor manners to show up to a home you have been invited to, family or not family, without some sort of appreciative token of thanks.....unless you are contributing to the meal itself.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

StrongEnough said:


> What about something that could be fun for everyone-maybe a board game? It doubles as a gift and an ice breaker!


There are some DVD trivia games that are a riot. We also like Apples to Apples.


----------



## StrongEnough (Nov 25, 2008)

Amplexor said:


> There are some DVD trivia games that are a riot. We also like Apples to Apples.


Battle of the Sexes game made for a good time for us.

Another suggestion (and I have really hard to please in-laws) is I buy some dips and snack foods and bring those. They work well for my kiddos who hate waiting if dinner isn't done and everyone else seems to enjoy them too.


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

While my parents might not expect it (and they always tell me) We always do anyways. Sometimes just helping out around the house is important, setting the table, cleaning up, helping with the meal etc.

draconis


----------

